# force speakers/headphones louder



## fatalwounds (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone know how to force your sound output devices louder than the maximum? I was just practicing with my band and now my music seems really quiet, since our instruments were so loud..


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

I am confused. If the settings are at maximum, how is it possible to get more output?

Which instruments are you speaking of? Are these musical instruments? Are they going into a mixer or something?


----------



## fatalwounds (Sep 19, 2008)

Nah, my computer wasn't involved, we were practicing in a storage room since my friends neighbors were complaining. And I mean to make them physically louder, cause my ears are still ringing :>


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

It seems like to me you're pushing the limits of your amplifiers as it is. I hate to sound horribly boring and all, but I'm not sure if I would go too much louder. Once you damage parts of your hearing, you won't get them back.

But if you want more, you'll need to get more amperage.


----------

